# Onkyo TX SR 607 or 905



## PBE (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm looking at buying my first home theatre system. I was considering purchasing the Onkyo TX SR 607. However I was given the possibility to acquire a second hand (2 year old) 905 model for almost the same price.

The Onkyo will be connected to B&W speakers of the 6 series.

Which one should I go for?

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would absolutely jump on the TX-NR905 over the TX-SR607. The TX-NR905 is truly a flagship receiver which retailed for around 2 thousand dollars. In addition to having internet radio, the amplifier section is much, much stronger and has a far more advanced version of Audyssey's room correction (MultEQXT).

Especially with quality speakers, the far bigger power supply of the 905 makes this a slam dunk. There have been no groundbreaking changes in the 06 and 07 Series as they are all HDMI 1.3.

I could spend paragraphs describing the differences, but it is quite shocking you can find a TX-NR905 for around 5-600 Dollars as they usually sell for around a grand.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Absolutly the 905! a fantastic receiver. It has far more features alot more power and a much better design.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah, if you don't take the 905, I will.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I will also give another nod to the 905. The 607 may have newer features, but the 905 is a much more solid unit and as JJ said, it was Onkyo's flagship model.


----------



## PBE (Oct 1, 2009)

Thx for all your comments. My only concern is that this is a 2 years old device and probably has no warranty left. Is there a way to know if the 905 is still in good shape? any particular things I need to pay attention to?

thx


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Other than making sure the unit itself is in good condition, I would just make sure it powers up. If there is an issue, it will manifest at start up with blinking lights and usually no display.

The chances are slim. The 05' Series were manufactured in Japan and have been quite reliable. 2 Years is just where the warranty lapses. And there is a good possibility it is under 2 years old as the 905 was the last of the 05' Series to make it to market.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

completely agree with JJ the 905 is a cracking AV amp and all for the right reasons, I had the 905 since they first came out and only sold it recently but it was and is a solid performer, the only problem I had was the unit requiring the firmware upgrade due to the DTS HD bomb which affected a lot of the early adopting AV amps with the new audio codecs...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I just cannot believe that PBE is in such a fortuitous position to be able to procure a TX-NR905 for the same price as a TX-SR607. There really is no comparison between the two. 

The fatal flaw of the TX-SR607 is the omission of preamplifier outputs. Not having the ability to add outboard amplification is always a deal breaker in my book.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I just cannot believe that PBE is in such a fortuitous position to be able to procure a TX-NR905 for the same price as a TX-SR607. There really is no comparison between the two.
> 
> The fatal flaw of the TX-SR607 is the omission of preamplifier outputs. Not having the ability to add outboard amplification is always a deal breaker in my book.
> ...


yep, it's a no brainer really, just a better AV amp, and would be better suited to drive the B&W's...and like you say having the pre outs makes room for even more improvement should you feel the need :T


----------



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

i would take an 805 over the 607.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

So, PBE, what's the final consensus?


----------



## PBE (Oct 1, 2009)

I made an appointment with the seller of the 905. However the seller seemed to be a very dodgy person. He is selling the 905 as he is moving to an apartment. 

He said that he already sold his speakers and therefore I could not listen to the 905. Also, the room where the 905 was installed seemed very small for such an installation (+/- 20 square meters). 

As I could not test the 905 and as I did not trust the seller at all, I'm not buying this device.

Thanks a lot for all the information.


PBE


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi PBE,

There is always a risk involved when buying S/H and you had a gut feeling that all was not right, so you probably made a right decision.

I would keep an eye on the classifieds here as you never know something could come up that you may want, and it is always a safer enviroment to purchase...




PBE said:


> I made an appointment with the seller of the 905. However the seller seemed to be a very dodgy person. He is selling the 905 as he is moving to an apartment.
> 
> He said that he already sold his speakers and therefore I could not listen to the 905. Also, the room where the 905 was installed seemed very small for such an installation (+/- 20 square meters).
> 
> ...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I suppose you have to go with your gut instinct. Again with AVR's, as long as it powers up and you hear the click, 99 times out of 100, the unit works. If a AVR is broken, it will not turn on and all there will be is a flashing light and no display.

Really is a shame as the TX-NR905 is an awesome receiver. Moving on, I would recommend at minimum, the Onkyo 700 Series.(705,706,707) 

These have a bigger amplifier section which is important when using quality speakers like your B&W's. Also, the 700 Series has preamp outputs and THX Select Certification.

There are some great values on refurbished Onkyo's at Accessories4less. Sorry, the 905 did not work out as I was really excited for you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

